# Road Noise and Steering Vibration at low speeds!!



## lilboywithsentra (May 2, 2003)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra ( 78000 miles ) . The steering wheel vibrates a lot at low speeds. It is fine at high speeds. Also there is a lot of road noise at speeds above 65 mph ! 
The only problem that I have now is the brakes. I have to replace 
them
Can anyone throw light on the problems above ?


----------

